# the best scrollsaw ever



## wood master (22 Nov 2011)

i have got my new sowrdfish scrollsaw and i have been on it all day
i wish i bought it years ago its that good iam going to buy another one for parts as thay stopped makeing them the best saw i have used for twenty years


----------



## puzzler (22 Nov 2011)

new to me . tell us a bit more about it throat depth speed ect .Post a picture
Regards Puzzler


----------



## wood master (22 Nov 2011)

ok puzzler i will upload in the morning


----------



## Chippygeoff (22 Nov 2011)

I have just seen your saw on e-bay buyer, it is awesome, it is a massive unit on its own stand with built in dust extraction. I had never seen one before. I bet it is a joy to work with. I love the stop bar. I hope you have many more hours and hours of pleasure using it.


----------



## wood master (22 Nov 2011)

thanks goeff iam realy happy with it. it cuts from tiny to big with no probs at all


----------



## bugbear (23 Nov 2011)

Chippygeoff":s98cig9p said:


> I have just seen your saw on e-bay buyer



What's e-bay buyer?

BugBear (ignorant)


----------



## mac1012 (23 Nov 2011)

how much was it / think i seen one on ebay a while ago looked good , what kind of blades does it take can you put some pics up 

thanks mark


----------



## wood master (23 Nov 2011)

just going down the workshop now to take some photos the blades are pin or plain just change the clamp
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wood master (23 Nov 2011)

here are the photos (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## RogerP (23 Nov 2011)

Can't see the photos - is it me?


... now I can!


----------



## puzzler (23 Nov 2011)

impressive looking bit of kit enjoy 
regards Puzzler


----------

